# Vintage Omega Battery Changes?



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

I have both an Omega Constellation Megaquartz & Omegea Geneve F300hz neither of which get used owing to the problem of getting baterries fitted as most local jeweller won't touch them . The last jeweller I did take the Mequartz too damaged it, and so it no longer keeps time and needs repairing. I have just messaged Paul (Silver Hawk) regarding a repair, however I have reconciled myself that the only way I can keep these watches in use long term is to do the battery changes myself.

Can anyone advise me how difficult it is to do the battery changes and what tools are needed. Also what is the best source for the batteries and what type do I need. Have searched Youtube for a 'how to' but haven't found anything as yet.



Cheers

Rich


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

I can only comment on the Geneve, so here goes.

Firstly you need a case back opener for the screw on type back.

http://www.ebay.co.u...=item5afa42b320

The battery you require is a Renata 344, easy to get hold of, I usually use Ebay.

Make sure you are working in a clean room with as little dust floating around as possible.

The case back will unscrew anticlockwise with a little effort.

Once the back is off you will see the battery is held in place bay a clamp secured with one screw, a good quality jewellers screwdriver will obviously be required to loosen the screw.

Remove the battery and fit the replacement, tighten down the clamp not too tight mind.

Then refit the back, I always make sure the back is clean before I fit it.

Set the time and date then admire your handy work.

I hope this helps, it really is not that difficult.

Regards from Jon


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Rich,

I'll add the following (and PM you).

1) Make sure you do not buy the universal 344 / 350 Energiser type batteries. They are not the correct shape for the ESA 9162/4 movements --- as found in your f300. So make sure it is a normal 344 from Renata, Rayovac etc

2) I'm afraid I would never recommend one of those 2 pronged watch case openers that Jon has mentioned. I have one --- and the only time I use it is at watch fair because it fits in my pocket easily. I'd always go for a Jaxa type which has three legs. Having said that, 90% of the time I can open a screwdown watch back with a sticky ball...and you'll never do any damage with one of these.

3) The Megaquartz is the one to watch as the coil is very close to the battery clamp screw and I've seen many broken coils due to a slip of the screwdriver....and new coils are very hard to find.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Silver Hawk said:


> Rich,
> 
> I'll add the following (and PM you).
> 
> ...


I can't disagree with point 2 at all, however I have never damaged a Watch yet using said opener.I do also have a Jaxa and sticky ball opener which work really well.


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

You really can't go wrong with a sticky ball as a rule. I have a tripple legged opener too for tight backs, but a soft rubber ball scratches nothing! I've never scratched one with either method but if I can use the ball I will.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Duct or Gaffa tape rolled into a ball, stickyside out works in an emergency if there's nowt else to be had :yes:


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks to you all for the advice, I have ordered the sticky ball that was linked to. I was also going to order a couple of 344 batteries from the following link which I assume are the genuine type I need?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Renata-Watch-Battery-Swiss-Made-All-Sizes-Silver-Oxide-Lithium-Batteries-/141552547343?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_WatchAccessories_SpareParts_SM&var=&hash=item20f530760f

Paul, I have emailed you regarding the Megaquartz.

Rich


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Mothman said:


> Thanks to you all for the advice, I have ordered the sticky ball that was linked to. I was also going to order a couple of 344 batteries from the following link which I assume are the genuine type I need?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.u...=item20f530760f
> 
> ...


You will be fine with that, I tend to always use Renata batteries.

Paul has serviced a Megaquartz for me, and did a superb job.

He is truly skilled in such matters.


----------

